# Sequenzen



## fungo (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich suche eine Fotosequenzen, so wie man sie auch von
Lomo- Aufnahmen kennt, die Alltagsszenen zeigen.
Benötige das für Kunst.


----------



## goela (14. Oktober 2002)

Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig?


----------



## fungo (15. Oktober 2002)

schon nicht schlecht, aber noch nicht so das richtige


----------

